# Avc and redundancy



## beekeeper (26 Oct 2007)

I am in the process of negotiating a redundancy pay off and hope to have completion in the next  2 weeks.  I am hoping to receive this in the most tax effecient manner.  I am also aware that the deadline to backdating AVC's is 31st Oct so am i correct in saying that i would be prudent  filling the gap between my max allowed AVC (20% income as not yet 40) and AVC paid in 2006 before Oct 31 which is this Wed.


----------

